
Free e-course–Marketing for designers - Crafty_Gurl
https://www.invisionapp.com/ecourses/marketing-for-designers
======
pavel_lishin
Oh yeah, I think I got this garbage email in my inbox and realized I have to
unsubscribe from their 50 mailing lists.

